# FSH, E2 results anyone



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi! Hope someone in the know can help! Am 43 in July and desperate to become a mum. Had my FSH and E2 bloods done yesterday. Results are due back next week. Wondering if anyone can please tell me what would be a good result for someone my age to expect to get... Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm the same age as you and had mine done yesterday. I won't get the results until weds due to bank holiday and because I also had thyroid tests done as well. Will come back and post mine so we can compare  

Not sure what the e2 should be but FSH below 10 is good. 

Chand x


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks Chandlerino for replying. Looking forward to comparing our results. Best of luck for Wed.


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Did you get your results just one? I'm having a right hassle getting mine as they've gone to my NHS ivf consultant and her secretary won't give me results! She just said they look normal Arrgh its so frustrating! Am hoping the lovely nurse at the surgery will give them to me later as I have ringing her every day!


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Results now at drs surgery but dr has to review them before they are given to me and they are out on house calls so may not get them until Monday. I have no idea why I couldn't have had them from the consultants secretary. Blemmin frustrating!


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Tell me about it!!!! I rang GP's surgery on Fri to get results... not there, advised to ring cons   PA to get results from her... couldn't get through   so will have to try again tomorrow...


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Hopefully we can compare tomorrow then   

The cons pa told me they were normal but she wasn't a doctor


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Results are in .....
FSH 8
LH 7
Oestradiol 122
TSH 1.2
Testosterone 1.2


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Still haven't got mine.   Rang cons   PA today and she told me they'd be posted out to me  
Sooooo frustrated!!!


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Just one - I feel your pain I guess it's because we just want them to be in the normal range and not confirm that our ageing ovaries are crap lol!

Mine confirm that my ovaries are working harder as my Fsh has gone from 5 to  8 in 18 months!

Can't seem to find any data/charts that tell me what's normal for my age though x


----------

